# Kitchen cabinets



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking to replace my kitchen cabinets shortly. Looking to spend 7 to 10k Not a big kitchen house aproximetly 1700 square feet. I am in the Ottawa area. Any one have any suggestions that are from the Ottawa area.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

You can always check out IKEA as a starting point. They have a rudimentary kitchen design program that you can use to design the kitchen with IKEA parts.

Doesn't mean you have to go with them, but it does give a point of reference when it comes with quotes. However, they aren't as flexible with custom, or odd shaped rooms, so if you need custom built cabinets, it will be more expensive.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

We used this guy.... http://louislartisan.com/ located in the East end.

Absolutely 100% satisfied with the work. This was new construction, so no teardown of the old kitchen. If you're handy, maybe you can remove the old kitchen yourself to save $$$.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Userkare. what was the price point for your kitchen.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

couchman said:


> Looking to replace my kitchen cabinets shortly. Looking to spend 7 to 10k Not a big kitchen house approximately 1700 square feet. I am in the Ottawa area. Any one have any suggestions that are from the Ottawa area.


There was a company that offered a package deal on Ottawa Kijji a couple years ago. They came to my place and came up with a very reasonable quote, but in the end, I decided not to go for it as I wanted the some extras that they could not includein their package deal without additional cost.

Usually, if you go with the Gatineau cabinet makers, you can negotiate a better deal with them.
http://quebeckitchens.ca/affordable-wooden-kitchens-cabinets/

I wouldn't use IKEA, they are much too pricey now with exchange on the dollar vs Swedish money.

Home Depot, the same.

The package deal does not include tearing out the old cabinets, reworking the kitchen plumbing/sink, and other additional work that is not part of the package deal.
This could cost a "few thousand" more, added to the price, especially if you want fitted granite counter tops vs the arbortite counter tops.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I did my whole kitchen with Ikea parts about 2 years ago. Very satisfied with the quality and price. My ~130 sq ft kitchen was just over $5000 for all cabinets, doors, hardware, sink etc (no counter top) and I got one of the most expensive finishes and a built in microwave in that price. That was during their kitchen sale which got me a $1000 Ikea gift card back so everything was just over $4000 if you include that.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Did IKEA kitchen a few years ago and found it easy enough for my wife and I to install. Had a contractor do the counter top and plumber do plumbing.
Still happy with it.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

couchman said:


> Userkare. what was the price point for your kitchen.


I don't have the breakdown; it was included in the price of the custom home we had built. Plus it was 1997.

No matter what, it couldn't hurt to get as many quotes as you can.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Ottawa Valley Kitchens, in Richmond. They did our kitchen in 2003. If you want anything in a non-standard size from RONA or Home Hardware, it costs an arm & a leg. Ottawa Valley Kitchens is a local manufacturer, so every job is "custom", and there's no premium for odd sizes.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> *Ottawa Valley Kitchens, in Richmond*. They did our kitchen in 2003. *
> 
> If you want anything in a non-standard size from RONA or Home Hardware, it costs an arm & a leg.* Ottawa Valley Kitchens is a local manufacturer, so every job is "custom", and there's no premium for odd sizes.


I forgot about them. I've done about 2 kitchens over the years in oak and used local kitchen makers. It's better because in most kitchens, there is always a part of the wall that is not quite square or some additional filler panel that needs to be custom made to fit in between the standard cabinets that most stores offer. If you want a custom finish and the custom made filler panels are made from raw wood, that may be a problem in finding the finish to match...just sayin'.
The local woodworkers can always come up with a solution that you won't find from the big box stores.

The countertops is another story..especially if you have a two walls that are not exactly 90 degrees square ,and the backsplash on the countertop has a 90 degree precise corner. ...Lots of fun there getting it to fit.


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

I did my kitchen using IKEA cabinets with counter-top purchased through them as well about 3 years ago. Whatever design I tried I always ended up with a small gap ~7" at the end of one wall, so I cut down one unit and made a chopping board storage area, that has worked out great. Ikea units are I think pretty well made and they have clever installation system (Especially for the wall units where you basically fit a bar to the wall and the units slot into the bar. Installation was pretty easy except around the sink where I had to move a drain over to accommodate the unit sizes I had chosen in the design.

IKEA has a kitchen sale every year usually around Feb/Mar where they often have some pretty good deals (I think they had 15% off cabinets and counter-tops when I did mine). The other good thing with Ikea is that you can order on the plus/safe side for trim (Or even cabinets) and return the parts you don't need.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. Will start doing some shopping and negotiating soon.


----------

